# Lyft's Insurance Coverage is SUB-PAR when compared to Uber.



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

*LYFT*'s Insurance Coverage is *FAR LESS GENEROUS* than UBER's coverage.
Coverage actually ends when the ride ends in the App.*

UBER's coverage extends until the Pax exits the vehicle. 
(See Uber's Insurance Document on your profile page)

Yet another reason *NOT* to drive for *LYFT IMHO!*

*"Coverage when ride accepted through ride ends" 
(This is NOT true - see wording below)
*
"Our primary liability insurance is designed to act as the primary coverage from the time you accept a ride request *until the time the ride has ENDED IN THE APP*.*"

Further details on LYFT's coverage is found here including the wording above:

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/sections/115003496527-Insurance

AND.... their Chart is even *Deceptive on the issue* - It contradicts what is clearly stated above?

W-T-F Lyft?????


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

James River Insurance. Both companies. Enough said.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

The "contingent on collision & comprehensive" part is what irks me more... time of accident is routinely eyeballed anyway, plus you really shouldn't end rides until everyone is well out of the vehicle


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> James River Insurance. Both companies. Enough said.


Steadfast Insurance Company is a sub-company of Zurich. Zurich is rated A.M. Best A+ Superior.
It's the Coverage TERMS that suck, not the Company.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I thought Lyft was jri. My mistake.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Adieu said:


> The "contingent on collision & comprehensive" part is what irks me more... time of accident is routinely eyeballed anyway, plus you really shouldn't end rides until everyone is well out of the vehicle


Agreed. At least UBER is Primary most of the time and Primary through the exit of the Pax from the Vehicle.

It seems with Lyft, if the PAX cancels mid-ride it immediately changes from Primary to Contingent coverage.

Here's the whole TRUTH:

*Coverage when ride accepted through ride ends*
Our primary liability insurance is designed to act as the primary coverage from the time you accept a ride request until the time the ride has ended in the app. The policy has a $1,000,000 per accident limit. Note: If you already carry commercial insurance (or personal coverage providing specific coverage for ridesharing), Lyft's policy will continue to be excess to your insurance coverage.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I thought Lyft was jri. My mistake.


WTF? Someone on the internet admitted they were wrong? Mark this date down in history


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> *LYFT*'s Insurance Coverage is *FAR LESS GENEROUS* than UBER's coverage.
> Coverage actually ends when the ride ends in the App.*
> 
> UBER's coverage extends until the Pax exits the vehicle.
> ...


Do not in any circumstance end your car while your customer in still in the car. End it as you're driving away.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Leo1983 said:


> Do not in any circumstance end your car while your customer in still in the car. End it as you're driving away.


My question is what happens if the Pax cancels the ride while in the car mid-ride?
Is that an option with Lyft like it is with Uber?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

ÜberKraut 's formatting is also sub-par. What's the deductible for the migraine I got from trying to read that first post?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

_*S*_0rRy... NOT!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> My question is what happens if the Pax cancels the ride while in the car mid-ride?
> Is that an option with Lyft like it is with Uber?


You pull over and kick them out. Contact Lyft and get paid for the distance before they canceled.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Leo1983 said:


> You pull over and kick them out. Contact Lyft and get paid for the distance before they canceled.


Agreed, but it OUR insurance that is then primary from the point "the trip ends in the app" according to the published info.
That's B.S. especially if we did nothing to initiate the cancellation.
Even if we did initiate the cancellation, we likely did it for a legitimate reason.
We should be covered by Lyft's Insurance on a Primary Basis until the Pax has safely exited the vehicle.
We have ZERO CONTROL over the Pax's use of the App.
I could think of a few ugly scenarios where this could be a really bad thing.
Throwing a Pax out mid-trip is never going to be pleasant albeit necessary.
IMO


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Agreed, but it OUR insurance that is then primary from the point "the trip ends in the app" according to the published info.
> That's B.S. especially if we did nothing to initiate the cancellation.
> Even if we did initiate the cancellation, we likely did it for a legitimate reason.
> We should be covered by Lyft's Insurance on a Primary Basis until the Pax has safely exited the vehicle.
> ...


If they cancel go back online. Even if said heffer refuses to exit. As long as you're online you're insured.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Leo1983 said:


> If they cancel go back online. Even if said heffer refuses to exit. As long as you're online you're insured.


But only a "contingent" basis.
This means our insurance primary and Lyft's insurance excess.
That sux!

*"Coverage when driver mode on but no ride accepted*
_Lyft provides contingent liability coverage to protect you if your personal insurance doesn't.
_
*How does contingent liability coverage work?*
_Our contingent liability coverage is designed to provide coverage when the app is in driver mode before you've received a ride request in the event your personal insurance does not respond. The policy has a $50,000 maximum limit per person, $100,000 maximum limit per accident, and a $25,000 maximum limit for property damage. There is no deductible under this policy."_


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> _*S*_0rRy... NOT!


GeoCities has a neighborhood waiting for you.


----------

